# Rural Metro Az



## Gus Reyna (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok guys so i just joined emtlife becuase i just scored an interview with rural metro in Mesa,Az and i have a couple questions
Will my driving record actually be pulled up with the mvd or do they just want to make sure my dl is valid?

If they do pull up a drving record, what constitutes a "good record"?

What kind of scenario questions can i expect at the interview?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 19, 2015)

Driving record will be pulled. 
"Good record" is based on whether the insurance co for RM will accept you. Generally, 2 points is acceptable but that could vary.
Convictions for reckless driving or DUI will hurt you but may depend on how long ago.


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks gotshirtz looks like I'm probably not going to get it, but may still go for the interview experience


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 19, 2015)

Go for it.  If they ask about your driving record don't lie.  "The truth will set you free." - (Cant remember what movie I heard it from)


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 19, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Go for it.  If they ask about your driving record don't lie.  "The truth will set you free." - (Cant remember what movie I heard it from)


Lol thank you i figure theres still hope I'm the partner that never drives?? Lol


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 19, 2015)

Gus Reyna said:


> Lol thank you i figure theres still hope I'm the partner that never drives?? Lol


Best approach: Make them tell you "NO". 
So many of my bosses figured they'd never promote, but the day the decision was made, they were the guys that showed up.


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 20, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Best approach: Make them tell you "NO".
> So many of my bosses figured they'd never promote, but the day the decision was made, they were the guys that showed up.


Thank you, and good news (and helpful info for anyone applying/interviewing with them soon) i called HR today and she said it was about 10 or 11 points for disqualification! Which is almost pretty much a suspended license


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 20, 2015)

You have to actually TRY to get a bad driving record lol


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gus Reyna said:


> Thank you, and good news (and helpful info for anyone applying/interviewing with them soon) i called HR today and she said it was about 10 or 11 points for disqualification! Which is almost pretty much a suspended license


Holy ****!


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 20, 2015)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Holy ****!


Yes, exactly what i thought i told her what was on my record and she literally laughed then told me that


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 20, 2015)

Dont walk, run far away from RM (SWA) here in AZ. The company is so short staffed right now, they refuse to negotiate a contract with the union. EMS units are running 15-20 minutes on code 3 calls because coverage has gone to hell. 3 hour ETAs for IFT calls. MANY good providers have jumped ship to AMR. Fire is in the process of taking over areas served by RM...Apache Junction just got their CON this week to run their own ambulances. Other cities should be approved soon as well.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 20, 2015)

azbrewcrew said:


> MANY good providers have jumped ship to AMR.



Since when is AMR in Phoenix?


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 20, 2015)

azemtb255 said:


> Since when is AMR in Phoenix?


They went live about 3 weeks ago. Operations Centre is in Tempe. Only running IFT at this point but expanding quickly. Pretty much see them at every hospital now


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 21, 2015)

azbrewcrew said:


> They went live about 3 weeks ago. Operations Centre is in Tempe. Only running IFT at this point but expanding quickly. Pretty much see them at every hospital now




Wow. That'll be a real game changer for Phoenix. Hopefully the new competition will force both companies to treat personal better, and will increase the level of service provided.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 21, 2015)

azemtb255 said:


> Wow. That'll be a real game changer for Phoenix. Hopefully the new competition will force both companies to treat personal better, and will increase the level of service provided.


RM is on its death bed IMO


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 21, 2015)

azbrewcrew said:


> RM is on its death bed IMO



Yea, they are. I partially wonder if they could survive loosing one of their 911 contracts. Is pay higher at AMR, or are working conditions just better?


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 21, 2015)

Medics are getting hired in at $22+ an hour. No 24s but they have brand new hi tops, LP15s, Power Strykers. Probably will find out soon. Word is they are going after Glendale, Avondale, Goodyear, Gilbert and back up to Phoenix


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 21, 2015)

azbrewcrew said:


> Medics are getting hired in at $22+ an hour. No 24s but they have brand new hi tops, LP15s, Power Strykers. Probably will find out soon. Word is they are going after Glendale, Avondale, Goodyear, Gilbert and back up to Phoenix



HOLY CRAP! $22+!!! What in the world. I think I might be moving back to phoenix...


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Mar 21, 2015)

Life is rough here at r/m as others have said. I have hope for the future, but as others have said, things are in turmoil right now. We've lost a lot of people to AMR and its left the remaining field staff short on rides. Our coverage has been way down since AMR started picking up our employees and the company is working to fill those spots nut not much else that I can confirm. It also doesn't help that this is the busy time of year here.

I love my job and the people that I work with and I don't blame any of the medics for taking a job that gives better hours and starts at $21 and goes up with experience. My partner just got hired and experience pushed him up to making 54k a year base.

If you take a job at SWA and you are an EMT you are going to be the driving partner, they don't put new hire medics through driving gaining anymore. The medic or rn attends on all transports since they are the highest trained medical provider.
We run some BLS trucks where you will mainly run lift assist and psych transfers and only one area do we run bls EMS cars.

Currently the push from corporate is to merge both southwest and PMT into one business officially (we've shared ops centers and both been owned by RM for some time now) which I think will be great for both field groups. Also a New headquarters building was just established at a new location in Scottsdale.

As others said, our union is currently in the middle of lengthy legislation against the company. Our reps tell us we have won every case but the company has not complied as of yet.

Like i said, I have hope for the future and I don't plan on jumping ship. I love my co-workers and the area I work in. And have heard from many of the fire captains around here that when the day comes that they begin to operate their own rescues, they are going to heavily recruit from crews with experience running calls with them.

Swa is rural metros most lucrative operation and I doubt the company that owns us is just going to walk away from their cash cow, then again, they don't seem to know too much about running an ambulance transport service which has led us to this problem.

Just some stuff to think about.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

If I remember right, the pay at R/M AZ was abysmal- like $12-14/hr for paramedics?


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 22, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> If I remember right, the pay at R/M AZ was abysmal- like $12-14/hr for paramedics?


Yep. 13.75 for new medics I believe and 11.08 for emts


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

Eeeeewwwww.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 22, 2015)

No wonder they can't retain people. I wouldn't even interview at those rates.


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea you guys are def making me not want to interview. But i literally just got my cert. Would AMR even consider me


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 22, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> No wonder they can't retain people. I wouldn't even interview at those rates.


Yeah the only way its semi tolerable is if you are lucky enough to work a 56 hour/wk EMS truck and bank 16 hours OT every pay period


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 22, 2015)

Are those 24 hr rates? If so that's 45k for medics which is standard.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Mar 22, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Are those 24 hr rates? If so that's 45k for medics which is standard.


Rural metro pays the same for 24 or 12 hour trucks. 24 cars run a Kelly or abc straight depending what department you support.
12 cars run either a 4/4 or 3/4 split.

AMR only operates 12 hour cars on a 3/4 split in maricopa county.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Mar 22, 2015)

Gus Reyna said:


> Yea you guys are def making me not want to interview. But i literally just got my cert. Would AMR even consider me


Can't hurt to apply. I will say competition is going to be tough because they are getting a lot of seasoned medics and EMTs from rural.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 23, 2015)

Gus Reyna said:


> Yea you guys are def making me not want to interview. But i literally just got my cert. Would AMR even consider me



I'm not from your area, so I feel a bit out of place in putting in my two cents, but since Rural Metro has operated locally where I live I can tell you that pay is horrible. In fact, RM just lost the contract for my city (160,000 people) to Paramedics Plus. It seems RM is suffering every place they are at. I've looked at Arizona for my first medic job when I graduate, but I keep getting warned away from RM.

So, this is me passing on what I know. Cheers.


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 23, 2015)

Well you guys have given me a lot to think about, I'm still going for the interview today if/when they offer me a job I'll take it based on if the pay is worth it


----------



## Gus Reyna (Mar 23, 2015)

FAIL "what comes first airway or cspine?"
In my head "what comes first" = more important, i realized when i got to my car she meant what literally comes first in the assesment


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gus Reyna said:


> FAIL "what comes first airway or cspine?"
> In my head "what comes first" = more important, i realized when i got to my car she meant what literally comes first in the assesment


Don't sweat that one, I was asked that and they are moreso looking for the reasoning behind your choice.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 25, 2015)

If you dont get hired look at it as a blessing in disguise. Big changes are coming down the pipes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 25, 2015)

Lost contract?


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 25, 2015)

AJFD is taking over ALS transports come January.  SW will do the BLS leftovers. There is a rumour gaining steam that a complete EMS rebid is in the works as several trucks are transitioned from 24 hours to 12 because they are slow at night. Its been discussed before so I wouldn't be shocked if its actually coming to fruition


----------

